# Frozen Few 2011



## Griff (Dec 26, 2010)

Frozen Few Rules

This is a fun virtual winter bbq competition. It is primarily for those of us who cook in the dead of winter, real northern winter. In the event your local conditions do not qualify for winter conditions, say an unexpected warm snap, you will be automatically entered in the "Southern Comfort" category. Softies from Southern climates are encouraged to enter, but they will not be eligible for Grand Champion – Northern guys make the rules.

Registration Date
· Registration must be received by Superbowl Sunday. The registration fee is a $20 donation to your local food bank and is on the honor system this year. Make the donation and sign up with a reply here.

Cook Dates
· The cook must be started and completed on Super Bowl weekend (5 pm Friday, through 10 pm Sunday). All times are local where you are competing. 

· It really is the Frozen Few. Proof of snow on the ground or temperatures below 32° (that’s 0°C for the Canuks) at the time of the cook must be submitted. Just include a photo of snow on the ground or in the background, or a photo of a thermometer will do. 


Cook Categories

Category eligibility will be determined by cooking time and the outside temp. 
· "Arctic Survivor": Butts, Brisket, Whole Hog -- longer cooking cuts of meat. 

· "Northern Vacation": Ribs or anything else with a midrange cooking time. 

· "Southern Comfort": Chicken and other quick cooking stuff, and anything cooked at temps above 32°. 

Entries that cannot establish proof of snow on the ground or temperatures below 32° will be ineligible for "Arctic Survivor" and "Northern Vacation" and will be automatically entered in the "Southern Comfort" category. We are on the honor system on this (and the food photos as well). Any one discovered cheating shall be disqualified and publicly ostracized at every opportunity. Their karma will be totally screwed in future bbq competitions, and they will be forever cursed. 


Photo Submissions
· Each entrant may enter one food photo designated as the entered photo. For entries in "Arctic Survivor" or "Northern Vacation," the food photo must be accompanied by a snow or temperature photo. Other pictures of the cook may be submitted but will not be judged. 

· Photos must be emailed to Unity, the Official Re-Poster (jgdouglas-AT-comcast-DOT-net) by midnight 2 days following the cook.

· Image resolution should be at least 640x480, but larger is better for judging purposes. 

· The Re-Poster will send photos to judges, withholding names of entrants, and will post them, also withholding names of entrants, as soon as the competition closes. 

· Entrants should not post pictures of their entries on the board, because the judges read the board and they aren't supposed to know whose is whose. 

Awards
· A Grand Champion will be selected from either the "Arctic Survivor" or "Northern Vacation" category. The Grand Champion trophy will be donated by a certain Alaskan law firm. (We still want to award an ice sculpture but haven't fixed that pesky shipping issue yet.)

Judging
· Judges will be Captain Morgan, 007bond-jb, and Helen Paradise. 

· The judges will determine winners based solely on the photos submitted. The judges will factor in weather conditions, difficulty of the cook, presentation, and any other factors that they in their sole discretion deem appropriate. The judges' decision will be final, even if arbitrary or capricious. 

Miscellaneous
· Any outdoor cooker may be used. 

· KCBS and any other organized rules do NOT apply. This competition is for winter fun and the contestants should not feel restrained by rules. 

· The committee reserves the right to tweak the rules at any time up to one week prior to the competition. Entrants will be notified by PM of any rule changes.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm in .. this is a great cause. I assume details of where to send the registration fee will follow?


----------



## BONE HEADS (Dec 27, 2010)

To bad this wasnt this weekend we actually had some light snow.


----------



## Tri Tip (Dec 27, 2010)

Count me out. It will most likely be a balmy 72 degrees that weekend. But don’t be jealous, my house was $650,000 and its 975 sq ft.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Can hardly wait!


----------



## ButtHuttBBQ (Jan 26, 2011)

I would like to get into this frozen few comp. how do i sign up i live in upstate new york.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jan 26, 2011)

Count me in. I feel a cold snap coming.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jan 29, 2011)

So.....this is next weekend.  
Who's in?


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## NewHeart (Jan 29, 2011)

Me, Coach, Me!


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 29, 2011)

Contribution made "Food Pantry Network of Licking County," bring on the snow and cold. If anyone is looking for a great food pantry to contribute to Food Pantry Network of Licking County , our county can use it and would appreciate it.


----------



## HandsomeSwede (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm in.  A double whammy as I will also have the pleasure of watching my Pack in the Super Bowl.


----------



## HandsomeSwede (Jan 30, 2011)

Forecast: 25 degrees & snow


----------



## Griff (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm still pondering what to cook.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link to the Food Pantry, bbquzz....used PayPal and made a donation....
Now - BRING ON THE SMOKE!  
This is gonna be fun!


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Adrienne, "Let The Games Begin!"


----------



## NewHeart (Feb 4, 2011)

Donation made to Sister Mary Loretto Soup Kitchen in Lockport, NY.


----------



## HandsomeSwede (Feb 5, 2011)

Temp for the start of cook time is forecast in the 20s.  So far today we have had rain, snow, sleet, ice, mixed and a rumble or two of thunder.  Should be interesting.


----------



## Griff (Feb 5, 2011)

My donation went to Beans Cafe at the local Brother Francis shelter. Current condition is sunny and the temp is 17*.


----------



## HandsomeSwede (Feb 6, 2011)

Butts are on, temp outside is 26 degrees.  Wish it was a little colder actually, forecast to get above freezing today for the first time in weeks.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 6, 2011)

The cold snap didn't arrive today. It's almost noon and the temperature is 76 degrees. Should be near 80 by game time. Going to have to back out of competition this year. :roll:


----------



## Griff (Feb 6, 2011)

My cookers in action.
[attachment=0:1c8q517n]FF11a (Medium).JPG[/attachment:1c8q517n]


----------



## Unity (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Everybody!

Three entries have arrived. The clock is ticking. Good luck to all competitors!

--John
(Griff, Dian did a nice job clearing your deck.)


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Unity said:
			
		

> Hi Everybody!
> 
> Three entries have arrived. The clock is ticking. Good luck to all competitors!
> 
> ...



LOL! I thought the same! Great pic Griff and nice to see you John.


----------



## Unity (Feb 8, 2011)

Puff said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Puff. Been a while.

If there's a bunch more entries out there, you'd better be sending me your pics! (tick-tick-tick-tick)

--John


----------



## Unity (Feb 8, 2011)

The entries have been sent to the judges. 

--John


----------



## Unity (Feb 9, 2011)

The official entries may be seen *here.*

All are entered in Arctic Survivor and all observed the rules. Thanks, competitors, for participating in the 4th Annual Frozen Few. 

--John


----------



## Adrienne1 (Feb 10, 2011)

So.......who won?


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> So.......who won?


YOU!!!!!


----------

